# Walks in Dublin area



## Oscaresque (19 Sep 2011)

Can anyone recommend nice areas for walks in the Dublin area that are around the 10-20km length

I regularly walk Howth Head, Bog or Frogs etc and from the city out to Dun Laoghaire but was looking for something else. Ideally somewhere nice and not just along the roads for 20km!


----------



## pansyflower (19 Sep 2011)

http://www.dublinmountains.ie/home/
Enjoy!!


----------



## PMU (20 Sep 2011)

Take your pick: http://mountainviews.ie/walk/select/


----------



## Oscaresque (13 Oct 2011)

Forgot I posted this so apologies for the belated thanks for these links. Really useful.


----------



## wishbone (14 Oct 2011)

http://www.coillteoutdoors.ie/ is a great site, you can search the specific county and the type of trail you want.


----------



## Complainer (14 Oct 2011)

Oscaresque said:


> Bog or Frogs


???


----------



## onq (14 Oct 2011)

Take the DART out to Killiney Station and walk Killiney Head back to Dalkey Station with a stop off in Fitzpatrick's Castle Hotel for refreshments along the way, then Dalkey Quarry, then Finnegan's, then home.

A satisfied customer of the Castle, otherwise no connection.


----------



## TarfHead (17 Oct 2011)

Oscaresque said:


> Bog or Frogs


 


Complainer said:


> ???


 
Bog *of* Frogs


----------



## Complainer (17 Oct 2011)

Thanks Tarf..


----------

